# Aviones de Combate de la Fuerza Aerea Argentina 1935-1960



## CharlesBronson (Mar 6, 2005)

Aqui una breve reseña de los elementos incluidos en esta categoria.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 6, 2005)

En busca de un reemplazo de los Dewoitine D. 21 C1 existentes, la Dirección Gral. de Aeronáutica abre un concurso para su sucesor. Luego de varios candidatos ( Dewoitine D. 371/D500, Curtis Hawk III/IV, Vought V- 143, Seversky 2PA), la Dirección finalmente, en enero del 38, se inclina por el Curtiss 75-0 del cual se solicitan 30 ejemplares y se adquiere la licencia de construcción por otros 20 en la Fábrica de Córdoba.







Estas máquinas poseían un motor más potente que los Hawk 75 H, ya que utilizaban un motor Wright Cyclone GR-1820 G5 de 1000Hp a 2200 RPM, poseían un radio-emisor Telefunken. El armamento se componía de ametralladoras danesas Madsen, dos de 7,65 en las alas , una de 7,65 y otra de 11,35mmm ( 11,35x62) en el capot; la capacidad de carga de los portabombas del interior era de 136 Kg.-






Las 30 máquinas adquiridas a Curtiss llegaron al país entre el 29 de Noviembre y el 30 de Diciembre de 1938, mientras que el primer ejemplar fabricado localmente fué entregado el 16 de agosto de 1940. Estas máquinas prestaron servicio junto a los Hawk III disponibles en tres Grupos de Caza del Regimiento Aéreo Nº 2 del Comando de Aviación del Ejército entre Enero de 1939 y el 4 de Septiembre de 1944, fecha en la cual el CAE (Comando de Aviación del Ejército) se convirtió en la Fuerza Aérea Argentina. Los últimos ejemplares fueron reagrupados en 1949 en el Grupo I y II de la de la IV Brig. Aé.. La última asignación fue el despliegue en el Aeroparque Newbery en junio de 1955, con motivo de la rebelión de la Armada contra el Gobierno.-


Esquema de Pintura y Marcas

Inicialmente las máquinas estaban matriculadas desde el 601 al 650 y mantenían el metal sin pintar, excepto las superficies de control, que al ser enteladas, iban pintadas en aluminio. La banda antirreflejos, así como la matrícula, iban pintadas en negro; las mismas iban en el fuselaje y en las cuatro posiciones del ala: la derecha del extradós se leía desde la cabina, mientras la izquierda lo era desde adelante, invirtiéndose para el intradós. Los aparatos de los comandantes de grupo y de escuadrillas estaban identificados por una banda roja detras de la cabina. Después de Junio de 1943 los aviones furon repintados en Olive Drab ( Humbrol 30) y Light Blue (Humbrol 65). Ahora la matrícula en blanco, iba precedida por una "C" y estaba ubicada en el borde de ataque, morro y deriba, y una pequeña bandera argentina, todo esto se repetía del otro lado del avión. Las escarapelas argentinas siempre se mantuvieron en las seis posiciones habituales.






Entre 1941 y 1942 a algunos de los Hawk se les pintó una banda negra, azul o roja por detrás de la cabina para identificación de aviones de las misma escuadrilla.

En 1944 se experimentó con colores verde oliva o verde oscuro para las superfices superiores, sin marcas tácticas, solo conservado la insignia nacional en el timon de dirección.

A partir de 1945 las palas de la hélice fueron pintadas integramente en negro con los extremos en amarillo.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

I denkt dass, ich sie sagen kenne


----------



## cute corporal (Mar 7, 2005)

parlez vous francais?
je parle seulement un petit francais...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 7, 2005)

Ah, oui? Je ne parle pas francais. 
(Where the hell is Maestro when I need him?  )


Sorry! Backing out of this forum now!


----------



## cute corporal (Mar 7, 2005)

je m'appelle cute corporal, je suis une artiste et j'adore chocolate.
IM KNOWLEDGABLE!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 7, 2005)

Tres bon! Je m'appelle Nonskimmer. Je suis un English-Canadian idiot! 

Au Revoir!


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 7, 2005)

Ich bin Mosquitoman und ich kann ein bisschen Deutsch sprechen

Auf Weidersehen!


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 7, 2005)

Menya Zavoot Med. Ya govaiyoo pa malyenki Rooski.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 7, 2005)

I think you need open a new topic named " Silly phrases in foreing language"

Back on bussiness.

F.M.A IA-24 Calquin







El prototipo de este avión bimotor de ataque y bombardeo liviano voló por primera vez el 5 de junio de 1946. Inspirado en el De Havilland "Mosquito", debía llevar originalmente iguales motores que éste, es decir, los Rolls-Royce "Merlin" con cilIndros en V, gracias a los cuales esta máquina podría alcanzar una velocidad de 615 km/h.

De haberse instalado dichos motores la similitud con el "Mosquito" habría sido notable pero ante la posibilidad de obtenerlos, el Instituto Aerotécnico se vio obligado a instalar los Pratt Whitney R-1830-G "Twin Wasp" de 1050 Hp y catorce cilindros radiales, que accionaban hélices tripalas metailcas Hamilton Standard Hydrornatic 23-E-50 de paso varlable. Con estos motores sólo se obtuvo una velocidad máxima de 440 km/h el pimer "Calquín' de los 100 construídos realizó su primer vuelo el 4 de Julio de 1947. La primera serie, de 100 unidades, se completó en 1950 y permaneció en servicio hasta 1957, cuando tue retirado de actividad


Monoplano de ala baja cantilever, en su construcción se emplearon principalmente maderas del país. Tanto los alerones como los timones de profundidad y de direccion fueron entelados, con bordes de ataque en madera terciada y disponía de aletas compensadoras en alerones y timones de profundidad. Las patas principales dei tren de aterrizaje se replegaban hacia atrás, alojándose en las barquillas de los motores y estaban equipadas con dos amortiguadores oleoneumáticos cada una, la rueda de cola era también retráctil. La proa y la cabina estaban construidas con material plástico trasparente excepto los parabrisas y los paneles laterales que eran de vidrio inastillable.La tripulacion de dos hombres, se ubicaba en asientos lado a lado.


El armamento consistia en cuatro ametralladoras de 12,70 mm. agrupadas en la parte inferor de la proa. Algunas unidades disponían de cuatro ametralladoras de 12.7 mm en lugar de los cañones y una carga interna de bombas de 750 kg. Bajo las alas podían instalarse doce cohetes de 75 milímetros







Las caracteristicas principales eran: envergadura 16.30 m; largo 12 m; alto 3.40 m; superficie alar 38 m2; trocha 5 m; peso vacio 5.340 kg; carga útil 1.860 kg. peso total 7200 kg; peso total maximo 8.164 kg; carga alar 189 Kg/m2; relacion peso-potencia 3.42 kg/HP, velocidad máxima 440 km/h: de crucero 380 km/h; de atrerrizaje 180 km/h sin flaps y 160 km/h con flaps; velocidad ascensional inicial 750 m/min; autonomía 3 hs; alcance 1.140 km; techo de servicio 10.000 metros.

Entre el 25 Feb y 8 Jun '46 se realizaron ensayos en vuelo con resultados satisfactorios. Habiéndose terminado con la fabricación del primer prototipo, se inició la producción de una serie de 10 aviones. Se habilitó para este fin el Pabellón 90 como planta principal de ensamblaje en el Instituto Aerotécnico, facilitándose de esta forma la producción en serie con la centralización de los trabajos de montaje: entelado, tapizado, electricidad e instalación del instrumental.


----------



## HealzDevo (Mar 7, 2005)

Any chance of some of these threads being translated into English, or an english translation tool being added? Its just that this sounds kind of interesting, the thread topic but I don't know what the hell you are talking about from looking at what is being said.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 8, 2005)

For your information the name of this topic is " Combat aircraft of the Argentine Air Force 1935-1960"

Well translation after all...  

Sigo..

F.M.A IA-22 DL






Primer avión diseñado por el Instituto Aerotécnico, creado el 20 de octubre de 1943, por decreto Nº 11.822, y primero también en contar con un motor de factura íntegramente argentina. Este biplaza de entrenamiento avanzado y ataque ligero, realizó su primer vuelo el 8 de agosto de 1944-algunas fuentes indican como fecha del primer vuelo el mes de mayo de 1944 y otras el 25 de mayo de 1943- y fue confiado al piloto de pruebas, teniente 1º Osvaldo M. Rovere.


Dos series, de 100 unidades cada una, fueron encargadas por el Comando de Aviación Militar, dándose término en 1946 a la primera. Durante los años 1943 y 1944 fueron construidas solamente 10 unidades, pero el ritmo de producción se aceleró posteriormente, llegándose a construir 49 aparatos de este tipo en un año y 206 ejemplares en total.Monoplano de ala baja cantílever, su construcción era totalmente de madera. El fuselaje, de estructura semi-monocasco, tenía sección oval y los empenajes, también de madera, tenían timones recubiertos de tela. El tren de aterrizaje, convencional y retráctil hacia el centro, tomaba parte del fuselaje y ala, y era operado eléctricamente, aunque disponía también de accionamiento manual para casos de emergencia. El habitáculo tenía asientos en tándem , delantero fijo y posterior giratorio, e incorporaba una cubierta de material trasparente e inastillable.







El motor era un 1 Ae 16 "El Gaucho", de 9 cilindros radiales, que entregaba una potencia máxima al despegue de 450 HP a 2.250 RPM y accionaba una hélice bipala metálica Hamilton Standard 2M-D-30, de paso variable en vuelo con dos posiciones. Posteriormente fue equipado con el motor Armstrong Síddeley "Cheetah" 25, radial de siete cilindros y 475 HP, que accionaba una hélice bipala Rotol de velocidad constante. La versión así equipada recibió la designación de I Ae. 22 C.

Las características señalables eran: (las cifras entre paréntesis corresponden a la versión con motor "Cheetah") envergadura 12,60 m; largo 9,20 m; alto 2,82 m; superficie alar 23,19 m2; trocha 2,84 m; peso vacio 1.520 kg (1.800); peso total 2.220 kg (2.460); carga alar 96 kg/m2 (106); relación peso-potencia 5,28 kg/HP (5,17); velocidad máxima 290 kmlh a 450 m (305); de crucero 260 km/h (275): de aterrizaje 110 km/h; techo de servicio 5.200 m (5.500); techo absoluto 6000 m (6.350); autonomía 4 hs 15 mm; alcance 1.100 Km (1.168). El armamento comprendía dos ametralladoras Madesen fijas de 7,65 mm con 450 proyectiles cada una, más tres bombas de 50 Kilos, o nueve de 15, o seis cohetes de 11 Kg cada uno.

Una pequeña aclaración sobre la fecha del primer vuelo del DI en la pista del Instituto Aerotécnico. El prototipo del DL se comenzó a construir el lº de abril de 1944, se concluyó el 10 de mayo de 1944 e hizo su primer vuelo el 17 del mismo mes. El 29 de mayo fue presentado al Coronel Perón a la sazón Ministro de Guerra en Córdoba y voló en Buenos Aires en el desfile conmemorativo del 9 de julio de 1944.La duda en las fechas sobre todo la que se da de 1943,se debe posiblemente a una confusión con el F.M.A.21, un NA. 16 al que se le cambió el ala por otra idéntica en la forma y características aerodinámicas de las que luego tuvo el 22, pero de estructura metálica y también con tren retráctil (el primero proyectado en el país). El DI, aprovechó la experiencia de este avión pero fue un proyecto diferente no solamente por haberse diseñado un fuselaje y empenajes totalmente nuevos sino porque, por la escasez de materiales críticos debido a la guerra hubo que aplicar la nueva tecnología de la madera que había desarrollado desde principios de la década del 30 De Havilland.La importancia del 22 no solamente fue, el desarrollo de esta tecnología que obligó a crear en el Instituto nuevos adhesivos y nuevos procesos de fabricación de compensados y laminados aeronáuticos para producir el avión y las hélices sino que dado que por primera vez en su historia, la F.M.A. externó elementos del planeador, tren de aterrizaje y motor a proveedores privados, generó el nacimiento de 107 fábricas que luego se aumentaron a mas de 300 y que constituyeron la base de la Industria que luego posibilitaron la instalación en Córdoba de las primeras terminales automotrices de la Provincia."


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 8, 2005)

La informacion es muy buena...


Ah, hablo Espanol si, pero no mucho; yo comprendo O.K. porque yo hablo Portugues y es facil para entender Espanol.


Anyways, if there are errors above, it's because I don't actually know Spanish, _per se_, but I improvise by using Portuguese mixed in.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 8, 2005)

Ah, kinda like my "franglais".


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 8, 2005)

Indeedarooney!

For me its more like Portçois...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 9, 2005)

Someone prank called me the other day, saying "J'aime tout derrieire" 

Ma Francais, ce'st merde.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 9, 2005)

GermanR..me parece perfecto.

Los Avro Lincoln 


El prototipo, denominado en un principio “Lancaster IV”, voló por primera vez el 9 de junio de 1944. La producción de Lincoln se acrecentó rápidamente, pasando de 66 por mes, en marzo del ‘45, hasta 123 en mayo, y llegando a 200 en agosto del mismo año. Aunque no llegaron a ser probados en combate durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, la oportunidad se presentó a partir de enero de 1947, cuando se iniciaron movimientos terroristas en Malasia y Singapur, donde fue empleado desde ese año hasta 1950. El Lincoln no sólo fue operado en misiones de combate, sino que también se lo utilizó como una excelente plataforma para diversos desarrollos, en especial de motores; así pues sirvió para testear desarrollos del Rolls Royce Derwent, Avon, de los Bristol Phoebus, Theseus y Proteus y del Armstrong-Siddeley Python, entre muchos otros proyectos de importancia. El total de Lincoln producidos fue de 624 unidades, de las cuales 532 habían pertenecido a la RAF y el resto fue fabricado terminada la guerra para suplir los pedidos de fuerzas aéreas extranjeras: dieciocho Mk-I para Argentina, un Mk-XV para Canadá y cincuenta y cuatro Mk-30 y diecinueve Mk-31 para Australia. Del total fabricado, sólo cuatro unidades completas se conservan actualmente en el mundo: dos en Argentina, dos en Inglaterra y la sección delantera de un aparato australiano.

Un Lincoln en avenida 9 de julio, Buenos Aires 1947.






En servicio

A partir del 4 de enero de 1945, la Fuerza Aérea experimentó un cambio fundamental en su estructura. En esta fecha, al crearse la Secretaría de Aeronáutica, la Aviación Militar Argentina pasó del ámbito del Ejército al de una institución constituida prácticamente como un ministerio del aire. Esta reestructuración de todos los medios aéreos de la Argentina, a excepción de la Aviación Naval, se produjo al quedar de manifiesto la importancia de la aviación como elemento fundamental para el logro del éxito en las operaciones de guerra evidenciadas en el gran conflicto que se estaba librando. Finalizado el conflicto, Inglaterra ofreció pagar la deuda contraida con la condición de que las divisas fuesen utilizadas dentro de su territorio; gracias a esto, la Argentina logró una importante suspensión del embargo hacia principios de 1947, cuando Gran Bretaña comunicó a los Estados Unidos su intención de tratar al país sudamericano de la misma manera que a los demás países de América Latina. Este anuncio coincidió con las negociaciones que se llevaban a cabo entre ambas naciones sobre la venta de los ferrocarriles, situación más que conveniente para que Gran Bretaña pudiera materializar los dos negocios: trenes y armas. Superados mayormente los inconvenientes políticos, la Argentina prosiguió con las negociaciones, las que se habían estancado desde principios de 1946. A pesar de las objeciones de los Estados Unidos, el gobierno británico aprobó todos los contratos contraídos con los fabricantes de armamento, que ascendían a una suma cercana a los 20 millones de libras esterlinas. En 1947, un grupo de representantes argentinos visitó Binbrook en busca de información y asesoramiento sobre las aeronaves que se hallaban en servicio en ese momento en la RAF; aunque el interés argentino en el Lincoln no era nuevo, la visita a este establecimiento fue fundamental, decidiéndose inmediatamente la compra de treinta bombarderos del modelo B Mk-I. De la totalidad de 45 bombarderos adquiridos, los 15 “Lancaster” (matriculados B-031 a B-045 en la Fuerza Aérea Argentina) habían prestado servicio en la RAF, mientras los 12 primeros “Lincoln” (matriculados B­-001 a B-012), aunque con identificación de la RAF, nunca prestaron servicio en la misma. En junio de 1947, el pedido de la Fuerza Aérea Argentina era ya un hecho, por lo que Avro comenzó con el alistamiento de los aviones requeridos. En principio se removieron algunos equipos especiales utilizados por la RAF, radares H2S, Rebecca y Gee, es decir, fueron llevados al estándar Mk-I, con su armamento completo; sin embargo se tuvieron que solucionar algunos problemas surgidos del largo período de inactividad.

El Lincoln B-010 con los planos rayados de naranja y la cola pintada del mismo color por el operativo Tritón I, realizado en Mar del Plata. Se puede observar el escudo en el morro.






Entre otros inconvenientes, estos aparatos debían utilizar un combustible, para esa época, especial e importado, la nafta de aviación 100/130. Era evidente la necesidad de producir este combustible en el país, por lo cual la Dirección General de Fabricaciones Militares (DGFM) en colaboración con YPF, se abocaron a la fabricación del mismo, lo que demandó un esfuerzo de singular magnitud. La V Brigada Aérea, con su dotación de aviones, intervino en innumerables operativos, algunos de los cuales se realizaron en combinación con otra unidades de la Fuerza Aérea. A partir de 1952 se comenzó con la realización de ejercitaciones realistas, al participar las aeronaves de bombardeo junto a los interceptores Gloster Meteor, tal es el caso de uno realizado en Tandil en 1952, en el que se emplearon los Avro Lincoln como fuerza de bombardeo y Gloster Meteor y Fiat G-55 como fuerza interceptora.

El B-020 luce el esquema de pintura y marcas más común utilizado por los Lincoln en el país.






La intención de este operativo fue llevar un ataque coordinado a la ciudad de Buenos Aires para comprobar la defensa aérea. Otro de los operativos importantes fue uno llevado a cabo en 1953 en el Dique San Roque, provincia de Córdoba. El mismo fue totalmente innovador, ya que se practicaron las tácticas de los famosos Dam Busters o “rompediques” de la RAF. Para llevarse a cabo debieron tomarse medidas especiales, entre ellas el reemplazo de la mira estándar por una especialmente diseñada; aunque esto quedó sólo como un proyecto, abrió el panorama para introducir novedosas posibilidades ofensivas en el futuro. La participación de los Lincoln se había hecho muy frecuente, en especial en operativos sorpresa sobre otras bases. 
El B-026 en Villa Reynolds, San Luis






Uno de los ejercicios más importantes fue el denominado “Soberanía”, consistente en el primer vuelo en escuadrilla al Litoral Marítimo Sur. Participaron doce Gloster Meteor, dos C-47, un Dove y tres Lincoln, y la intención fue evaluar la posibilidad de operar con reactores desde bases australes. En enero de 1960, un buque patrullero de la Marina detectó un submarino no identificado; a efectos de localizarlo y posteriormente neutralizarlo fueron comisionados dos Lincoln, los que luego de varios ataques lograron impactarlo, aparentemente sin graves consecuencias para el furtivo incursor. Gracias a su tremendo poder de fuego, los Lincoln se convirtieron en preciados elementos para reprimir en los intentos revolucionarios ocurridos en el país desde 1951 hasta 1962.
Este Lincoln luce las bandas "rebeldes" luego de aterrizar en Pajas Blancas, Córdoba, durante la "Revolución Libertadora", que derrocó a Perón en 1955.
















AVRO 694 LlNCOLN B MK-II (standard RAF) 
Motores: 4 “Rolls Royce Merlin 68 A” de 1750 HP cada uno.
Envergadura: 36,60 mts.
Largo: 26,12 mts.
Superficie alar: 132 m2.
Peso vacío: 18.800 kgs.
Peso máximo: 32.250 kgs.
Velocidad máxima: 500 km/h.
Velocidad de crucero: 344 km/h a 6.000 mts.
Techo de servicio: 9.300 mts. 
Alcance máximo: 4.700 km.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 9, 2005)

CharlesBronson said:


> GermanR..me parece perfecto.




Gracias!


Mas me llama Germans...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 10, 2005)

Nadie es perfecto.

Te sugiero que cambies ese "mas" por un "pero".


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 10, 2005)

Yo esqueci!


Digo "mas" porque en Portugues es asi...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 10, 2005)

Sorry but I am not portuguese and I kind of dislike this language very much.

Comprendes ?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 17, 2005)

*I. A. 33 PULQUI II *


Hacia fines de 1947, y después de reunir las ideas de los diseñadores de la FMA , se comenzó con un anteproyecto denominado IA-33 . Como característica principal este avión debía tener ala en flecha, alojar un motor mas potente, cabina en forma de burbuja, ala baja y empenaje horizontal instalado a la mitad de la deriva . 







Cuando se decide presentar el proyecto a las máximas autoridades de la fabrica y en la misma son presentados el Profesor Tank y su secretario Neuman . En esta misma reunión Tank , hizo diversas consideraciones interesándose en el proyecto . Allí mismo mostró por primera vez los planos del Ta 183 . Esto genero un intercambio de ideas y llegaron a la conclusión que el proyecto de Tank tenia mayor maniobrabilidad a 10.000 mts., en tanto el de los técnicos e ingenieros de la FMA mayor velocidad a nivel del mar 






Como resultado de esta interesante reunión, el Ing. San Martín dispuso se formaran dos equipos; uno alemán, liderado por Tank , y otro argentino liderado por el Ing. Morchio. Cada equipo debía elaborar un proyecto, los cuales quedarían a consideración del Ing. San Martín. Finalmente se realizo la presentación de los dos proyectos. Se analizaron por partes : Las alas y el empenaje eran prácticamente idénticos, por lo cual no genero ninguna discusión. En cambio las diferencias principales estaban en el fuselaje y el tren de aterrizaje. El fuselaje proyectado por los técnicos argentinos tenia menor diámetro, y esto sumado al mejor rendimiento de la toma de aire, hacia de que este tuviera mejor performance, pero limitaba la capacidad de combustible. En cuanto al tren de aterrizaje los alemanes preveían la retracción del mismo hacia las alas, mediante un complejo mecanismo. En cambio el equipo argentino preveía la retracción hacia el fuselaje. Finalmente se decidió por el diseño alemán para el fuselaje, y el argentino para el tren de aterrizaje. Como podemos apreciar, hubo una fuerte competencia entre los dos proyectos, resolviéndose la misma a través de la menor dificultad de construcción. Finalmente , y según propias palabras de los diseñadores argentinos, no se tomo al proyecto de Tank Ta-183 como base del desarrollo, sino por el contrario, se modifico el prototipo de los técnicos argentinos que era la base del proyecto. 
Como resultado de esta interesante reunión, el Ing. San Martín dispuso se formaran dos equipos; uno alemán, liderado por Tank , y otro argentino liderado por el Ing. Morchio. Cada equipo debía elaborar un proyecto, los cuales quedarían a consideración del Ing. San Martín. Finalmente se realizo la presentación de los dos proyectos. Se analizaron por partes : Las alas y el empenaje eran prácticamente idénticos, por lo cual no genero ninguna discusión. En cambio las diferencias principales estaban en el fuselaje y el tren de aterrizaje. El fuselaje proyectado por los técnicos argentinos tenia menor diámetro, y esto sumado al mejor rendimiento de la toma de aire, hacia de que este tuviera mejor performance, pero limitaba la capacidad de combustible. En cuanto al tren de aterrizaje los alemanes preveían la retracción del mismo hacia las alas, mediante un complejo mecanismo. En cambio el equipo argentino preveía la retracción hacia el fuselaje. Finalmente se decidió por el diseño alemán para el fuselaje, y el argentino para el tren de aterrizaje. Como podemos apreciar, hubo una fuerte competencia entre los dos proyectos, resolviéndose la misma a través de la menor dificultad de construcción. Finalmente , y según propias palabras de los diseñadores argentinos, no se tomo al proyecto de Tank Ta-183 como base del desarrollo, sino por el contrario, se modifico el prototipo de los técnicos argentinos que era la base del proyecto. 


to be continued....


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 18, 2005)

*Gloster Meteor F.Mk.IV:*


Aparecido hacia el final de la II GM, el Gloster Meteor F.Mk.III fue el primer caza de reacción construido por Gran Bretaña. Para la época se trataba de un prodigio de ingeniería ya que en lugar de la tradicional hélice, utilizaba como sistema propulsor una turbina de gas. Su contrapartida y rival natural era el famoso Me-262 alemán, pero la guerra finalizó sin que tuvieran oportunidad de enfrentarse. Sin embargo, este birreactor enteramente metálico que alcanzaba los 900 km/h fue utilizado con éxito para interceptar las bombas volantes V1 que caían sobre Londres.


En la posguerra el Gloster F.Mk.IV fue el primer caza de reacción operativo en el mundo. Esta versión mejorada del F.Mk.III capaz de llegar a 12 000 m de altura en sólo 8 min, incorporaba motores Rolls Royce Derwent V de 1 600 kg de empuje, cabina presurizada, tanques suplementarios de combustible, aletas compensadoras en los alerones, y para aumentar la resistencia de estructura del ala se le acortó la envergadura 86,4 centímetros. 

En 1947 la recientemente creada FAA adquirió nada menos que *100* ejemplares del Gloster F.Mk.IV, convirtiéndose en el primer país latinoamericano que se equipaba con aviones de reacción y convirtiendo tambien a la recien creada Fuerza Aerea Argentina en la mas potente al sur de Rio Grande.

Las aeronaves fueron basadas en los Grupos 2 y 3 de Caza Interceptora con asiento en Tandil y en 1952 el Grupo 3 fue trasladado a Morón pasando a depender de la VII Brigada Aérea.



En 1955 los Gloster tuvieron una activa participación en las maniobras militares que provocaron el derrocamiento del Presidente Juan D. Perón, destacándose el bombardeo a Plaza de Mayo por parte de los rebeldes y el derribo de un North American AT6 de la Armada por parte de un Gloster leal al gobierno. Ocho años más tarde los Gloster volvieron a la acción para reprimir a elementos de la Armada que se habían alzado contra el Presidente Luis M. Guido en abril ‘63.


A lo largo de sus años en servicio estos aparatos integraron varias escuadrillas de acrobacia, siendo la más conocida la Escuadrilla 46, creada en 1962 para los festejos del 50o aniversario de la aeronáutica nacional. Con sus vistosos Gloster pintados en rojo y blanco, la "46" recorrió el país y visitó el Uruguay donde los pilotos tomaron contacto con los Gloster Meteor FVIII de la Força Aérea Brasileira. 



En 1960 el Grupo 2 de Tandil fue transferido a la VII Br. Aé. donde los Gloster comenzaron su última década de vida como cazabombarderos junto al Grupo 3. Allí el veterano Gloster Meteor concluyó su vida operativa en Dic ‘70, aunque algunas pocas máquinas continuaron volando hasta Mar ‘71. Completaba entonces casi 24 años de servicio, un récord que sólo el F-86 F Sabre pudo quitarle 15 años más tarde.



Gloster Meteor F.Mk.IV 
País de origen: Gran Bretaña. 
Tipo: Caza bombardero, monoplaza, de construcción enteramente metálica. 
Dimensiones: Envergadura 11,33 m; longitud 12,50 m; Altura 3,96 m; superficie alar 30 metros cuadrados.

Planta de poder: Dos turborreactores Rolls-Royce Derwent V de flujo centrífugo y 1 600 kg de empuje cada uno. 
Pesos: Con carga completa de combustible, 6 800 kg; con tanque suplementario de 820 litros, 7 600 kg; carga militar 1 265 kilogramos. 
Performance: Velocidad máxima 940 km/h a 3 050 m de altura; 915 km/h a 6 100 m; 870 km/h a 9 150 m; velocidad de aterrizaje 200 km/h; carrera de decolaje 460 m; carrera de aterrizaje 610 m; régimen ascensional 9 150 m en 5 min; alcance con carga máxima 900 kilómetros. 
Armamento: 4 cañones de 20 mm; 2 bombas de 453 kg o una carga de cohetes de igual peso


----------



## Patoruzu (Jun 9, 2008)

Charles te faltaron un par de interesantes - entre ellos el ñamcu - haber si me pongo y te ayudo.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 14, 2008)

Si bueno, fijate la fecha de los post, este tema ( como tantos otros) lo tengo abandonado


----------



## Graeme (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice to see you're back on board Charles!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 15, 2008)

People keep telling me that !! Thank you Graeme 8) 

Che patoruzu, fijate esta foto:

Ia-24 Calquin, Ia-33 Pulqui II y Gloster Meteor F mk IV, todos ellos en el aeropuerto ministro pistarini de Cordoba....  *¡¡¡Que tiempos aquellos hermano!!*


----------



## Jan7 (Jun 26, 2008)

¡Hola a todos......!

Acabo de llevarme una gran sorpresa.....cuando he pasado por el rincón multilingüe y he leído estos artículos tan bien documentados.

Habitualmente navego por el subforo tecnológico, pero me voy a suscribir a éste





Jan.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 26, 2008)

Si estas suscrito a un foro, quiere que podes escribir en todos los demas Jan. 8)


----------



## Jan7 (Jun 27, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> Si estas suscrito a un foro, quiere que podes escribir en todos los demas Jan. 8)




No, lo que quiero es saber al día cuando se publican nuevos mensajes....O bien, si me interesa uno, marcarlo para luego encontrarlo.....

Y en ocasiones, intervenir en los hilos o abrir un hilo nuevo.




Jan.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 27, 2008)

Ah, ahora entiendo, ejem, mis temas siempre son buenos 8)


----------



## Jan7 (Jun 27, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> Ah, ahora entiendo, ejem, mis temas siempre son buenos 8)



Exactamente ..... Hay veces, que no intervengo en los post, simplemente los sigo, porque no me sé expresar en inglés tan bien como los entiendo, contienen enlaces interesantes.....y como me considero una persona muy curiosa, me encanta buscar información en Foros Intenacionales, sean en Inglés o Español/Castellano.

Por ejemplo, en este post uno de mis compañeros argentinos trata de este tema, también en nuestro idioma. Acompáñame al pasadizo.

*La SGM y su impulso al desarrollo Aeronáutico Argentino*





Jan.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 27, 2008)

Jaja, gracias.

Bueno, a mi me pasaba los mismo, pero lentamente el idioma se ha ido "puliendo". En fin como veras son casi 3 años de participacion aunque sin un numero excesivo de post.

Tengo algunos otros temas como el de las armas arotransportadas alemanas y rusas lo cual puedo poner aqui tambien.


----------



## Jan7 (Jun 27, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> Tengo algunos otros temas como el de las armas arotransportadas alemanas y rusas lo cual puedo poner aqui tambien.



Por mí encantado....Los devoraré  

Si te llegas al final del hilo, verás los comentarios de mi compañero.....Lo mismo sois vecinos y no lo sabéis..... 



yp94ch said:


> Jan acabo de leer el enlace, la verdad el informe es muy completo (totalmente superior al mió) ya que abarca gran parte de la historia aeronáutica argentina. Pero al leerlo me dejo un pensamiento y mucho tienen que ver con nuestro foro.
> 
> Desde que comencé con Ustedes me puse una meta, mas que nada después de ver de donde provenían cada uno los foristas, y es que entiendan que significo para Latinoamérica la SGM, es por eso que de a poco estoy informado país por país. Cuando termine con ello quisiera dejar una reflexión y principalmente sobre la Argentina y Brasil.
> 
> ...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 27, 2008)

Interesante, yo agregaria que hasta 1955 la Fuerza Aerea comia mucho Knackwurst... pero despues se dedico decididamente al Big Mac. 

Fijate este tema.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/post-war/german-aircraft-designs-argentina-1946-1960-a-8348.html

Pero esto tambien debo traducirlo al "cristiano"


----------



## Jan7 (Jun 28, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> Interesante, yo agregaria que hasta 1955 la Fuerza Aerea comia mucho Knackwurst... pero despues se dedico decididamente al Big Mac.
> 
> Fijate este tema.
> 
> ...



Por mi parte no hay ningún problema......Se te entiende fenomenal, Charles. Lo que me gusta de los foros es el buen ambiente en el que se intercambian ideas y pensamientos. Por ejemplo, idea preconcebida que tenía yo.....mucha influencia alemana, pero sorprendente por otra parte los Liberator desarrollados en Argentina.......


Yo llegué a este Foro buscando más información sobre los Wellington Gr Mk XIV que atacaron al U-617, aquí: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-requests/aircrafts-versus-u-617-12-sept-1943-a-11527.html y como me gustan los temas de Radio, Radar y los amigos, aquí me enganché...... 






Jan.


----------



## JugBR (Jun 28, 2008)

charly, o que te parece a ideia de brasil e argentina desenvolverem um caça em conjunto ?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 28, 2008)

> Por mi parte no hay ningún problema......Se te entiende fenomenal, Charles. Lo que me gusta de los foros es el buen ambiente en el que se intercambian ideas y pensamientos.



Menos mal .

Te digo la verdad, este no es el foro ideal, me gustaria mas participacion de los moderadores, especialmente uniendo temas repetidos, pero bueh...todo no se puede.



> charly, o que te parece a ideia de brasil e argentina desenvolverem um caça em conjunto ?



Eu gostaria isso, no es mala idea, pero habria que aclarar muy bien los objetivos. Tambien ajustar a un presupuesto ($$$$) y agenda estrictas para no repetir la mala experiencia del ultimo avion conjunto Argentina /Brasil, el ejecutivo CBA-123 Vector. 


El AMX puede ser una buena base de desarrollo.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 6, 2008)

Bien , como todos mis fotos del Gloster meteor se borraron ( gracias a los amigos de aeroespacio y hangardigital que no se preocupan demasiado por sus respectivas paginas  ) aqui van algunos scans.

¿ Exposision en la 9 de julio ? no hay problema se corta el transito y lo hacemos.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 6, 2008)

Problemas con la rueda de nariz, el I-009 aterrizando en julio de 1957, notar la cabina abierta para una rapida evacuacion del aeroplano.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 6, 2008)

Dos imagenes a color de una pelicula de 1951.







Esto es un tonel a muuuuuuuy baja altitud


----------



## Jan7 (Jul 7, 2008)

En uno de los Foros Españoles que estoy registrado, hay un trabajo muy bueno sobre los comienzos de estos estos aviones, *Gloster Meteor*. Y como ya me conocéis, que me encanta documentarme, y he leído este interesante trabajo, procedo a poneros los pasadizos correspondientes para que podáis leer mutuamente vuestros trabajos.
Foro Segunda Guerra Mundial :: Ver tema - Gloster Meteor





Jan.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 7, 2008)

Ah, si, estoy registrado alli con el nombre de "Panzerfaust", pero hace algun tiempo que no participo


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 7, 2008)

*North American F-86F Sabre.*

Un avion bastante olvidado dentro de la historia aeronautica argentina que sin embargo cumplio un papel importante despues del fracaso en poner en produccion y servicio la familia Pulqui II.

Unos 30 se adquirieron en 1960 y sirvieron hasta 1978.


----------



## Jan7 (Aug 8, 2008)

Charles, ¿ En qué ciudad está el Museo Nacional de la Aviación?



Jan.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 8, 2008)

En Moron, en los alrededores de la ciudad de Buenos Aires.

direccion y horarios aqui:

- Fuerza Area Argentina

Originalmente estaba en el aeroparque Jorge Newbery de Bs As pero se mudo a otra base aerea por falta de espacio.

Tiene una coleccion bastante interesante.


----------



## Jan7 (Aug 8, 2008)

Pues en esta Base, está totalmente rodeada por la ciudad.....echa un vistazo desde el aire, Charles....Base Aérea de Morón, Buenos Aires, Argentina - Google Maps  





Jan.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 8, 2008)

Si bueno, lo que pasa que a la gente le gusta vivir cerca de Bs As, pero ya no queda mas lugar jajaja  

Nunca entendere la mania de la gente de amontonarse en grandes ciudades.

Lo que estas viendo es la Ciudad De Moron, que tambien es bastante grandecita, pero no es Bs As propiamente dicha.


----------



## Jan7 (Aug 8, 2008)

Y lo más curioso de Google Maps, es que los mapas de tu país son totalmente mudos.....NO TIENEN NINGÚN RÓTULO.....



Jan.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 8, 2008)

Lo que pasa que no queremos dar informacion sobre nuestra poderosas bases militares  ....


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 28, 2008)

*Excelentes* fotos color del Hawk 75-O y Northrop A-82. Creditos Revista Life 1940.


----------



## Patoruzu (Jan 5, 2009)

Charles como veras un poco tarde yo tambien leo tu respuesta.
De todas maneras con mi poco tiempo disponible algo intentare subir de los pajaros celeste y blanco.
Las fotos excelentes.

Saludos Pato

Perdon a todos los hispanoparlantes por no decir esto antes " Feliz Año 2009 para todos"


----------



## Venganza (Jan 5, 2009)

Patoruzu said:


> Perdon a todos los hispanoparlantes por no decir esto antes " Feliz Año 2009 para todos"



Muchas gracias! A tu tambien!

Venganza


----------



## macharvard (Jan 5, 2009)

Hola a todos. Por favor aceptan mis excusas. He seguido este foro hace un ano o mas y mi primer mensaje ofrece una coreccion respecto de las fotos de los aviones de la coleccion LIFE. Los aviones son Hawk 75 y North American NA-34 (entrenadores armados) - similar a los BT-9 usados por la United States Army Air Corps.

Estoy en California 3000 milles de mi casa en Canada y voy postar unas fotos de mi collecion cuando lo puedo.

Doug MacPhail 8)


----------



## Venganza (Jan 5, 2009)

macharvard said:


> Hola a todos. Por favor aceptan mis excusas. He seguido este foro hace un ano o mas y mi primer mensaje ofrece una coreccion respecto de las fotos de los aviones de la coleccion LIFE. Los aviones son Hawk 75 y North American NA-34 (entrenadores armados) - similar a los BT-9 usados por la United States Army Air Corps.
> 
> Estoy en California 3000 milles de mi casa en Canada y voy postar unas fotos de mi collecion cuando lo puedo.
> 
> Doug MacPhail 8)



Bienvenido al foro! Que tipa de fotos (la Segunda Guerra Mundial, entre las Guerras Mundiales, etc.) tienes? Tu espanol es bueno. Es mejor que mio. No hay muchas personas en Ontario que hablan espanol? Estoy en Texas, a donde hay mucha gente, como no, que hablan espanol. Hablo y escribo un poco, pero necesito practicar mas. Esto es una de las razones que posto en el foro Multilingual Corner.

Venganza


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 5, 2009)

> Charles como veras un poco tarde yo tambien leo tu respuesta.
> De todas maneras con mi poco tiempo disponible algo intentare subir de los pajaros celeste y blanco.



No hay problema, espero tus fotos, feliz año para vos tambien 8) 



> Hola a todos. Por favor aceptan mis excusas. He seguido este foro hace un ano o mas y mi primer mensaje ofrece una coreccion respecto de las fotos de los aviones de la coleccion LIFE. Los aviones son Hawk 75 y North American NA-34 (entrenadores armados)



Ah, gracias por la correcion , los habia confundido con los aviones de Ataque Northrop .

Un hecho interesante es que la FMA intento fabricar el NA-16 bajo licencia pero el cominenzo de la Segunda Guerra mundial frustro los planes.


*FMa IA-21*

Este avión de entrenamiento avanzado realizó su primer vuelo el 14 de mayo de 1943 tratandose de un monoplano de ala baja cantilever, con deriva simple, biplaza de doble comando con puestos en tándem, ubicados en una cabina cubierta con techo deslizable, totalmente vitrado. En su construcción se usó el fuselaje de un North American NA-16-1P.

Llevaba el primer tren de aterrizaje totalmente retráctil construído en el país y de trocha considerablemente ancha, pues se replegaba desde el exterior hacia el centro , confiriéndole gran estabilidad y seguridad en los aterrizajes. Sólo una máquina de este modelo se construyó, y estaba accionada por un motor Wright Wirlwind 975-E-3, que desarrollaba 450 Hp a 2250 rpm, impulsando una hélice bipala metálica de paso variable. Características:Envergadura 12 m; largo 8,52; alto 2,60; desconociéndose otros datos


----------



## macharvard (Jan 6, 2009)

Hola de nuevo. Acabo de encontrar algunas pobres fotos en mi computadora. Tengo mas (y mejor) en la casa. La primera mostra el FMA-21 y la otra un NA-34. Voy postar mas cuando lo puedo.

saludos
Doug 8)


----------



## macharvard (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi again. I apologize for the size of the photos. That was my first attempt and will know better next time!  

Doug 8)


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 6, 2009)

Very nice, very nice, first time I see a photo of the chubby IA-21, thank you very much.


----------



## hartmann (Jan 11, 2009)

Hola a todos ¡¡
Felicidades por el trabajo Charles. Es muy interesante y bastante desconocido.

Y un saludo para ti y para Jan7, 2 viejos conocidos de los foros Españoles. 
Que gusto poder hablar en Español en este foro. 
Me pasa lo mismo que a Jan, no suelo particiapr en este foro, solo leo los aportes.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 11, 2009)

Gracias Hartman, pronto creare un topic que hable acerca de Galland en la Argentina con fotos y todo, asi que no te lo pierdas. 8)


----------



## hartmann (Jan 11, 2009)

De nada ¡¡
Siempre leo los artículos sobre tanques que pones en este foro, así que el de Galland también lo seguiré igual forma. Tiene que ser muy interesante  .
Un cordial saludo


----------



## macharvard (Jan 12, 2009)

oops! Venganza, otra vez por favor acepta mis excusas. No vi tus comentarios antes de hoy. Soy historiador de aviacion y mi esposa es una enfermera. Viajamos mucho en la america latina y por eso hemos aprendido un poquito de espanol.  

He escrito algunos articulos en el foro LAAHS, pero este foro es principalmente en ingles.

Hay mucha gente en nuestra provincia, Ontario, que hablan espanol - Salvadorenos, Guatemaltecos, Cubanos, Peruanos y mucho mas. 

En cuanto a mis fotos, la mayor parte de la coleccion mostra los entrenadores de la segunda guerra mundial, enfocando especialmente en los tipos NAA.

saludos 
Doug 8)


----------



## Venganza (Jan 12, 2009)

macharvard said:


> oops! Venganza, otra vez por favor acepta mis excusas. No vi tus comentarios antes de hoy. ...
> 
> Hay mucha gente en nuestra provincia, Ontario, que hablan espanol - Salvadorenos, Guatemaltecos, Cubanos, Peruanos y mucho mas.



No problema, Doug. Es interesante que hay hispanoparlantes en tu provincia. No sabia esto. Pasa una buena semana!

Venganza


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 13, 2009)

> De nada ¡¡
> Siempre leo los artículos sobre tanques que pones en este foro, así que el de Galland también lo seguiré igual forma. Tiene que ser muy interesante



Gracias, estaba por empezarlo ahora pero me olvide el libro (grrrr). 



> - Salvadorenos, Guatemaltecos, Cubanos, Peruanos y mucho mas.



¿ No hay argentinos ? no saben de lo que se pierden.


----------



## Jan7 (Jan 15, 2009)

hartmann said:


> Hola a todos ¡¡
> Felicidades por el trabajo Charles. Es muy interesante y bastante desconocido.
> 
> Y un saludo para ti y para Jan7, 2 viejos conocidos de los foros Españoles.
> ...



Otro para vosotros.... 



Jan.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 23, 2009)

Una foto del Northrop N8a2 en servicio con la aviacion del Ejercito. circa 1938.


----------



## macharvard (Mar 11, 2009)

Hola a todos. Salimos de California el martes que viene pero acabo de encontrar un otro par de fotos de los entrenadores NA-34. Espero estar en la casa en Canada por el fin de marzo y buscar las otras.

saludos
Doug 8) 




[/IMG]


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 12, 2009)

Que lindo avion ¿ sabes si fue utilizado por alguna otra Fuerza Aerea?


----------



## macharvard (Mar 14, 2009)

Claro que si! Con pocas modificaciones, los entrenadores del tipo NAA BT-9 servieron con las fuerzas aereas de los EEUU, Honduras, Brasil, Argentina, Francia, Sueco, Japon (como 'patterns' - lo siento, no se la palabra en espanol), Holandia y China. Mas tarde, con los fuselajes metalicos, con Canada, Francia y los EEUU. En realidad, docenes de los aviones franceses capturados volaron con la Luftwaffe tambien. 

saludos
Doug 8)


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 16, 2009)

Gracias.



> (como 'patterns' - lo siento, no se la palabra en espanol),



Modelos, tipos, variantes.


----------



## macharvard (Apr 3, 2009)

Hola de nuevo. Hace pocos dias llegamos en la casa en Canada e he estado buscando unas fotos mas de los NA-34. Hoy encontre tres imagenes inusuales hechas en la fabrica de North American. 

saludos
Doug 8)


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful , muchas gracias.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 12, 2009)

Kurt Tank volando con el FMA I.A 33 nº 1 sobre el Aeropuerto Jorge Newbery, Bs As 1951.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9wAKCLjrfA_


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 6, 2009)

Video del bimotor IA-24:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCPwNzRJAFg_


----------



## calquin24 (May 31, 2010)

Una tanda de fotos de aviones y pilotos durante las guerras civiles argentinas.

Argentine Rebel Officers Plane Interned Caps In Montevideo source:life - Google Search


Aviación argentina en el año 1941

Argentine Army source:life - Google Search


Fotos:


----------



## calquin24 (May 31, 2010)

Saludos


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2010)




----------

